
It looks like Microsoft is already breaking a big promise with Xbox Series X - burlesona
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/23/21335984/microsoft-xbox-series-x-exclusive-next-gen-promise
======
burlesona
Just reading through the story, it struck me how bad the Xbox naming scheme
is. I am a PlayStation owner and casual gamer, I generally follow consoles.
But looking through that list it’s difficult for me to put the consoles in
order, and difficult to tell what games will work on which system at a glance.

I can’t help but think that confusion would be far worse, for example, for
parents buying a console for their kids for Christmas.

I wonder if it’s possible to quantify how much that mental friction adds up to
reduced sales.

------
whywhywhywhy
Seems a bizarre decision when if the hype is to be believed the real jump this
generation is the increased drive speed meaning you not longer have to design
levels around loading corridors. Once you release cross generation you can't
build a game around that anymore.

